# Cool Pictures



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

*Cool Cats*

Now these guys are 2COOOOLL!!


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

That is 2coool!

Deaver


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Hey, on the tiger shark - what kind of leader you using? I recognize the weedeater material, but is that a float tied to the line? If so, what is it for?

Great pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

The Float Holds The Bait Off The Botume Just A Reg No Weight Bobber Pull The Stick Off And Put On And Off . Easy . Works Great . Crabs Do Not Get At It .THE TIGER WAS LANDEDON THE UPPER COAST ON SPINNING TACKLE .


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Nice jack. What was it 20 lb?


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

2 cool


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's pretty scary! BTW, you owe me a new keyboard and monitor.







UPF, ha! However, it's not quite as scary as this cool picture:


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

omg..thats great, lmao


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

To funny guys payback is a b1tch thanks . i hope deaver stops talking bad about all his freinds . that is not the way to treat folks that are trying to give him a chance i neaver said eny thing about deaver but after i herd about all the crape he talk behinde my back . i do not deal with that very well .


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

how far away was that rig that you went to that you dared go to in a boat with a tiller botor?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like the "Maximus of Mansfield" got a hook in the gluteus maximus.







Reliable sources say he screamed and cried like a little girl with a skinned knee.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

JD,

If you have a problem with me, why don't you call me instead of posting nasty stuff on messageboards and sending passive aggressive emails to other people. You have my phone number.

JD,

I never have seen you post a shark fishing report on this site. All you do is hateful talk. You started working LB on the PM about six weeks ago. Just destructive behaviour. LB is a good guy. And I am never going to dislike LB. Are you going to be LB's fighing partner? I don't think so. I really don't think you care about Brad at all. You like the internet rage scene.

JD, the pictures do the talking. 2cool is a fishing site.

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Call you? I have no desire to talk to your lying, manipulative arse. I deleted your phone number a while back. Don't waste your time or minutes trying to call me either. As far as posting a fishing report on this site, I'd love to, if it wasn't deer season. After February, you can bet there will be reports on this board. Speaking of reports, where's your personal reports? All I've seen is you spamming this board with links to your board. Funniest part is, the reports belong to the members of your board, they're not "your" reports. I'll admit, I am quite an antagonist at times. I like this board, and only get a kick out of jacking with YOU. As far as Brad goes, I'm glad some of us got through to him. All you were doing was using him, and you turned on him, just like many of your "brothers". I've never met him in person, but have had many good conversations with him via PM. Super nice guy. BTW, I hopefully will start fishing with him pretty soon. That's all I have to say for the moment, have yourself a Merry Christmas...


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Man, that's a cool pic.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

JD,

It just takes a lot of energy to stay angry and be hateful. 

You are starting to run out of stream. Your arguments and slander have no basis. 

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Slander? Anyone who knows you will say that I only speak the truth. I'm done with this, good day...


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

JD,

You are running out of arguments. When a person starts to insult and slander, that is usually a smokescreen to mask an unsupported argument. You cannot prove what you allege. 

Deaver


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Takes a lot of energy to stay angry.

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Keep trying to play Mr. Nice Guy, Deaver. Nobody is buying it.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

JD,

Prove your allegations. You have my cell. Why don't you call me?

I'm not the one starting a fight here.

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Seriously, I don't have your cell number, nor do I want it!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

y'all take up your personal differences elsewhere, please. This isn't the place for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Thank You MONT!

I'm glad this is over.

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm done too Mont, my apologies.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

So would you say you went five miles to that rig or 20?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Stangfan, that rig is just a few miles from the 6mm on PINS.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

JD there are some massive fish on those rigs. I dove them about 2 months ago! Some decent sandy's and bulls cruised us as well!


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

We went 6 or so miles to the rig. I think I have a video of the rig. You can climb up and fish from it. I'll post some pictures in a little bit.

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Some friends of mine snorkeled that rig a couple of months ago. They speared some runners, etc. for bait, and got some awesome pics of sandbar sharks.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Here are some pictures from visiting that rig this summer. Place was crawling with big kings. Here are the triggerfish at work.










This a good shot of the rig.









First Triggerfish









Early Morning King.









Here is our Zodiac. Only 8 feet, but get's the job done.









I'll try to find the video of the rig.

Deaver


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice Pics Deaver! Thanks for Posting~


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

PINS, June 2004, pic unedited

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Pretty Cool Shot JC,

Have you seen any water spouts out there? 

Deaver


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

never, only spout I've ever seen was at HI


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

JD,

Do you have at least one picture with you and a shark in a picture? 

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Power Fisherman said:


> JD,
> 
> Do you have at least one picture with you and a shark in a picture?
> 
> Deaver











I have many pictures of my catches! And like the pictures of your catches you STILL post, they're from the past. Already posted them once, they don't need to be re-posted.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Ya'll are like two grade school kids goin at it.




Kelly


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Power Fisherman said:


> JD,
> 
> Do you have at least one picture with you and a shark in a picture?
> 
> Deaver


I found one the other day, only took about 3 hours.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

bullfishin said:


> I found one the other day, only took about 3 hours.


Sounds to me like you have WAYYYYYYY too much time on your hands.







Bulk of my reports are on smaller boards.


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Sounds to me like you have WAYYYYYYY too much time on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of time....and thats where I found it.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hmm...sounds to me like you need to get another hobby, or you're just not too busy at work. BTW, where's your catches, since we're on the subject?


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Come on JD...the pictures...Let's see if you are a shark fisherman....

Deaver


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Power Fisherman said:


> Come on JD...the pictures...Let's see if you are a shark fisherman....
> 
> Deaver


----------



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well put Bullfishin!


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

JD761 said:


> Hmm...sounds to me like you need to get another hobby, or you're just not too busy at work. BTW, where's your catches, since we're on the subject?


i think he was bullfishin about having any pics


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

First of all, buddy, I do not pick on newbie shark fisherman, seeing whereas I'm still sorta new to it myself. I BS with Blacktip Hunter and Matagorda Mudskipper all the time, thank you very much. Good kids. I've caught my fair share of sharks as well. Junior Game Warden?!!! Now that's funny! I don't give a darn what people do when they're fishing or hunting, I do what I want to! As far as your final statement...I don't advise it...plus, sounds like a public threat to me...pretty stupid on your part...


----------

